# My muddy pup video went viral



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awww the link doesn't work for me.  Can you embed it from youtube?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> Awww the link doesn't work for me.  Can you embed it from youtube?



It works for me.....


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

so funny! (and my Trudy just became your IG follower!)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It works for me.....


This is what I get when I click on it....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really strange...... could have something to do with device, browser, view and antivirus software you are using.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Take a dog... add a ton of mud...and what you have is................................ •A•W•E•S•O•M•E•

Your dog looks so guilty. 


dlm ny country


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Bahahaha what a guilty pup!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I love that nervous glance to the right. So guilty. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Sarah J said:


> so funny! (and my Trudy just became your IG follower!)



That’s awesome! Ty![emoji252]❤


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/julie.timmons/videos/10215557668117662/?l=6083331993488189031

maybe this will work from my facebook.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Brave said:


> Awww the link doesn't work for me.  Can you embed it from youtube?


try this https://www.facebook.com/julie.timmons/videos/10215557668117662/?l=6083331993488189031


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

He was so proud of himself, he jumped all over me and then came up behind me and goosed me. I was just about as muddy as he was.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

I finally figured out how to login outside of tapatalk, I can't play the video on my ipad either. thanks for your help!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Julie Timmons said:


> He was so proud of himself, he jumped all over me and then came up behind me and goosed me. I was just about as muddy as he was.


That's funny-you probably didn't think so at the time, I am guessing you were laughing afterwards.


----------

